

Genetics and That Striped Dress - tmoretti
http://blog.23andme.com/23andme-research/genetics-and-that-striped-dress/

======
gtwy
The basic answer was nothing conclusive. I know they had some guesses about
age but even then it didn't seem to really explain anything

